# Remove someone from the friend list



## rosie64 (Apr 22, 2020)

I recently started my town and my friends want to know how can they remove me from there list, even though they remove me from their best friend list I still show up on their friend list.

So how can they remove me completely. 

So only my new town shows up?


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

maybe try having them unfriend you on nintendo switch, then re-add your switch friend code?


----------

